# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  کار با ListView

## nader.golab

سلام

می خواستم بدونم چه طوری می شه با ListViwe بین ستونها یک خط | انداخت مثل دیتا گرید که خانه ها از هم جدا شدند توسط چند خط.
ممنون از دوستان

----------


## mmssoft

> می خواستم بدونم چه طوری می شه با ListViwe بین ستونها یک خط | انداخت مثل دیتا گرید که خانه ها از هم جدا شدند توسط چند خط.


دوست عزیز به وبلاگ من بروید و فایل آموزش "32 آموزش جامع در قالب یک فایل PDF" رو دانلود کنید.
تو اون فایل آموزشی آموزش جامع و مفصل کنترل ListView هم وجود دارد.

آدرس وبلاگ : www.VBAssistant.blogfa.com

----------


## alih110

بفرما . اینم List View جدول بندی شده .

----------


## nader.golab

ممنون از کمک شما دوستان

----------


## nader.golab

> دوست عزیز به وبلاگ من بروید و فایل آموزش "32 آموزش جامع در قالب یک فایل PDF" رو دانلود کنید.
> تو اون فایل آموزشی آموزش جامع و مفصل کنترل ListView هم وجود دارد.
> 
> آدرس وبلاگ : www.VBAssistant.blogfa.com


دوست عزیز آدرس وبلاک اشتباه است داخل نمیرود.

----------


## vahid_visualbasic

> دوست عزیز آدرس وبلاک اشتباه است داخل نمیرود.


 من الان وارد وب لاگ شدم هیچ مشکلی نداره.یا اینترنتتون مشکل داره یا ادرس اشتباه زدین یا موقعی که رجوع کردین سرور بلاگفا مشکل داشته که این اخری رو بعید میدونم.

----------


## alih110

مشکلی نداره منم وارد وبلاگ شدم .  :قهقهه:

----------

